# Chinese policy on Expats



## xxxxxxxxxxxSarahPhillips (Jul 30, 2013)

Where can I find information on the Chinese policy on employing expats in China?


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

http://www.mps.gov.cn/n16/n84147/n84181/3837123.html
Is where you can find most info in English.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxSarahPhillips (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you, that looks very useful.


----------

